# Last words from Death Row



## Blake Bowden (Jul 8, 2009)

Interesting read...

http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/photogallery/last_words.html


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 8, 2009)

"Go Raiders!"

That one cracked me up.


----------



## Leomarth (Jul 8, 2009)

What would you say if you were on death row?


----------



## owls84 (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't know what I would say but this is a good one.

"Please tell the media, I did not get my Spaghetti-O's, I got spaghetti. I want the press to know."


----------



## owls84 (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't know what I would say but this is a good one.

"Please tell the media, I did not get my Spaghetti-O's, I got spaghetti. I want the press to know."


----------



## rhitland (Jul 8, 2009)

"I need new pants" b/c I would pee myself constanly if I where on death row.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 8, 2009)

It is tough to read the last words of some of those men, do not get me wrong I am not against the death penalty I think it has its place in this twisted world as we all have loved ones we would protect at all cost but with the experiences of the past couple of years I hate to think of the men exucted who were innocent as I know the justice system in this country is the best but it is still only as good as the men making it up.  

"Is the mic on? My only statement is that no cases have ever tried have been error free. Those are my words. No cases are error free. You may proceed Warden.


----------



## nick1368 (Jul 8, 2009)

interesting....


----------



## Taurus27 (Jul 8, 2009)

Leomarth said:


> What would you say if you were on death row?



I'm innocent...............I didn't do it!


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 9, 2009)

Probably wouldn't say anything.  I'd just shrug and get to it.


----------



## JTM (Jul 9, 2009)

i second the "go raiders" one to be hilarious.


----------

